# LOOKING FOR Circuit Elite Saddle with RTF!!



## zalidog (Jan 3, 2013)

*Circuit Elite RTF Saddle*

Dover Saddle has one on closeout for $699. I'm considering buying one myself for a hard to fit horse and rider.


----------

